# Mediterranean Gecko



## rip18 (May 24, 2010)

Mediterranean geckos are Old World lizards most common in southern Europe & northern Africa, but they have naturalized (aka become feral!!!) in many other parts of the world, including the southern United States (from southern California across to south Carolina.  I've seen them in Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Florida, & Georgia.  They are pretty cool nocturnal lizards.  I've seldom seen them in the daylight (unless I'm turning over boards/pieces of metal near where I know they live); but when I'm somewhere that I think these lizards might be, I try to check out the bright lights that are attracting "porch light bugs".  

They are prone to "lose" their tail like many of our native skinks, and you can see where this one grew a new tail at some point.  Their tails can become enlarged as they store food (fat) in their tails when they are eating frequently.

They can scurry right up a wall and on across the ceiling if there is much texture at all!!!  This one is easily walking up a vertical piece of sandstone.

Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/5.6, 1/640th second, ISO 500, fill flash with reflector, tripod.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 24, 2010)

We had plenty of those little guys back home. Not sure how effective they were at insect control, because I never actually seen one even approach a bug, let alone eat one. Still kind of cool though, and that pic really captures it well.


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2010)

He's a fat little booger!


----------



## quinn (May 24, 2010)

Awesome capture!He is a fat little sucker!


----------



## cornpile (May 24, 2010)

Fantastic shot,look at the feet on that dude.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 24, 2010)

Awesome picture! I like how you tell us a little bit about your subjects too.


----------



## Hoss (May 26, 2010)

Cool critter, Rip.  Great choice of background for the shot.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2010)

Awesome little guy!


----------



## rip18 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, y'all!!!



Hoss said:


> Great choice of background for the shot.


  Choice?  You think I went to 3 home improvement stores looking for the right background?  (Nope, I only had to go to two.  The sandstone pavers were at the second one...  ).


----------



## Hoss (May 27, 2010)

rip18 said:


> Thanks, y'all!!!
> 
> Choice? You think I went to 3 home improvement stores looking for the right background? (Nope, I only had to go to two. The sandstone pavers were at the second one... ).


 
Hmmmmm.......I'm surprised.  I thought you already had all these and just toted em around with you looking for the right critter to use with em.

Hoss


----------

